# Oberon Stores



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever been to a store which sells Oberon products?  I imagine they wouldn't have many (or any) Kindle covers in stock, but it might be a good place to see colors and designs in person.  I looked at the store directory on their website and found there are a half-dozen places within a half hour of my house (of course, I live in a metro area), so I'm going to call one today to see what they carry.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Where did you find a store directory on their website? All I can see is that you email them your zip code and they'll get back to you with a list of stores.

I know there is a bookstore up in Blue Hill, Maine that sells their items, but that is about a 3 hour drive for me. A little far to go look at covers...LOL

L


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I found Oberon journals in the Innisfree Bookstore in the Mills Falls Marketplace in Meridith NH.  There are several other nice stores in the complex if any one needs another excuse for driving the distance.  I would avoid the area on weekends in the summer - it is a madhouse.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

cat616 said:


> I found Oberon journals in the Innisfree Bookstore in the Mills Falls Marketplace in Meridith NH. There are several other nice stores in the complex if any one needs another excuse for driving the distance. I would avoid the area on weekends in the summer - it is a madhouse.


Well, darn, if I had only known! I was in Meredith last Friday and last Sunday!

L


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

That sucks Leslie.  Hopefully you will get back there before too long.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Where did you find a store directory on their website? All I can see is that you email them your zip code and they'll get back to you with a list of stores.


I thought I must have imagined it but managed to track it down again. http://oberondesign.com/community/stores.php

I found it yesterday while looking at their "resources" pages. It appears when you click one of the resources sub-pages (e.g., wedding gifts).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the link! I just discovered there are a couple in my area and several in Annapolis very close to where I work. Maybe I'll head in early today to go shopping before work.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I found two in my area also. I had no idea I could buy Oberon products here. How cool!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

How neat, I just emailed them the other day inquiring about local stores. I'm looking for an organizer, but would like to actually see one before I spend the money. Thanks for the link, there are more stores in my area than I expected.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

auntmarge said:


> I thought I must have imagined it but managed to track it down again. http://oberondesign.com/community/stores.php
> 
> I found it yesterday while looking at their "resources" pages. It appears when you click one of the resources sub-pages (e.g., wedding gifts).


Thanks for the link, Marge! There are 14 stores in my area and 4 of them are right in Portland.

L


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

OK, now I'm bummed.  Of the stores within easy reach, one is closed, and the next few are oriented towards jewelry.  So much for a quick day trip.  Anyone planning to shop in person may want to call ahead.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, I'm so surprised to find 4 stores w/in 40 miles of where I live, and one right here in the same city!  Who knew.......... !  Thanks so much for posting that link


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

As far as I know they don't sell the Kindle covers in the stores, just the journals etc.. the first time I saw them was at the Southern Christmas show here in NC.. also they are at some renascience faires as well..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> As far as I know they don't sell the Kindle covers in the stores, just the journals etc.. the first time I saw them was at the Southern Christmas show here in NC.. also they are at some renascience faires as well..


We have a Cole-Haan outlet store up in Freeport. I was there at the beginning of June and went in and asked about Kindle covers. The guy looked at me like I had just landed from Mars. LOL.

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL.. 

most of the places I seen carry a small stock but its a good way to see the quality of their work.  I know the Kindle products are only online at this point.. but I know what you mean.. I asked the guy at the Christmas show if he was going to carry Kindle covers and he thought I was talking about firewood.. he had maybe five journals and some various wallets..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hahhahah, firewood! I am picturing one of those canvas log carriers, made in leather with an Oberon design. Yeah, right, like I have that kind of money to spend!

Thanks for the laugh, Patrizia!

L


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I think he thought that is what I meant.. can you imagine what Oberon would charge for an item that size.. LOL


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow!  GREAT!!!  

I have my Kindle 2 cover (Three Graces in Wine), but I'm in the market for a journal and would love to see them in person.  There are three sellers right near my house, all less than 5 miles and eight sellers within 10 miles of my workplace!  

I may have to treat myself either as  birthday present or my quit smoking present!   It's only day 37 being smoke-free, but still after 34 years I deserve a little something, no?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I thought, for sure, the locations would all be back east and/or granola-type communities (hey, I love 'em myself), BUT we have 4locastins even here in the Valley of the Sun (metro Phoenix)!!  2 at museum stores.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought my wolf journal at the Renaissance Faire in Tuxedo, NY a few years back.  They had a lot of different designs; their designs and quality are very nice.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I emailed Oberon a few weeks ago to find out if any stores in Manhattan and they let me know about one in Soho that might have the journals. Turns out, through the link here, there are at least 7 stores in Manhattan that have or had them, including the NY Public Library at 11 West 40th St. Also Lee's Art store on W. 57th -- so close to me!

I wanted to look at the journals before ordering one, but then I went ahead and got one through Oberon. It arrived today and I've started writing in it, although I had never kept a journal before. It's the large navy Hokusai Wave. The journal insert is hard cover, so it is heavier than I'd expected, but it's beautiful. I haven't figured out yet how to take the journal out of the cover, but I may not need to do that for a long while. This is the photo from the Oberon website. 
​


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just realized that the store list on the Oberon site that are near my zip code include at least one store that closed some years ago.  I will still take a look in Lee Art Supply when I'm over there.  It's a nice store to browse in anyway.  They always did have a lot of journals, organizers, pens and rubber stamps, among many art supplies.


----------

